# Fishing St. catherines sound area



## Jgebb (Jun 15, 2011)

Late July.  My in-laws are renting a house.  I am bringing my boat (17' sailfish) and the house has 2 yaks.  What can I expect?  Shrimp or crabs good that time of year?  Is it similar to Jacksonville/St. Augustine with the creeks and oyster bars?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 15, 2011)

Jgebb, The tides are slightly different here as opposed to St.Augustine, but yes the rivers and stuff are pretty much the same, shrimp for bait may be hard to come by but mudminnows are readily available in any small creek and most bait shops in the area.


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 15, 2011)

Bring your cast net and crab traps. You never know until you go! The sailfish should do just fine in the creeks rivers and sound!


----------



## pkp844 (Jun 16, 2011)

Depends on what you want to catch. live shrimp is $25 per quart and fidlers are $.05 each at yellow bluff. catch some polywogs and fish the creek mouths on the incoming tide. if you buy frozen shrimp make sure its not pink already, we got some at halfmoon the other day that looked like dana had just dipped out the (long) dead shrimp from the live wells. only thing that would eat them was the sharks and toadfish. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jgebb (Jun 16, 2011)

What is different about the tides?  Stronger?  When do the shrimp run in the area?  The house is on colonels island.  Where would the closest boat ramp be?  Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 16, 2011)

there's a hoist at Half Moon on Colonel's Island.


----------



## Jgebb (Jun 24, 2011)

Anybody been fishing the area recently?


----------



## Hunter22 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jgebb said:


> Anybody been fishing the area recently?



I fished the back side of St Cats with no lucks on reds or trout. Only cought rays, sharks, and saw a few tarpon and a ton of whiting off the beach.


----------

